# NSTEMI vs. CTO (PTCI)



## econnolly (Apr 10, 2014)

Hello,
 I would like your opinions on coding for an interventional procedure when the patient presents with an acute NSTEMI and diagnostic angiography shows a CTO of the LAD, which is treated with angioplasty and stent.

 I understand the hierarchy of the codes, however according to CPT the PCI codes in this case, as well as the RVU values, are equal (92943= 92941= 92933).

 Is one PCI code "more correct" than the other in this case? 
(FYI, I coded as 92941 based on the presenting diagnosis, which brought the patient to the Cath Lab).

Any thoughts on this scenario are appreciated!


----------



## dpeoples (Apr 10, 2014)

econnolly said:


> Hello,
> I would like your opinions on coding for an interventional procedure when the patient presents with an acute NSTEMI and diagnostic angiography shows a CTO of the LAD, which is treated with angioplasty and stent.
> 
> I understand the hierarchy of the codes, however according to CPT the PCI codes in this case, as well as the RVU values, are equal (92943= 92941= 92933).
> ...



I would consider the acute/emergent nature of a NSTEMI to be the primary dx, and subsequently the "more correct" cpt.

HTH


----------



## econnolly (Apr 10, 2014)

Thank you Danny.


----------

